# Urgent foster home needed in or near Doncaster for Blind cat clipped by car



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We had the following message from one of our rescues today

I had a phone call this morning from a vets at Doncaster, they had an 8 year old male tabby blind cat taken in to them on boxing day , he had been found in the middle of a road and had been clipped by a car.Luckily he has no broken bones but is totally blind probably for quiet a while they think. The vets can no longer keep him and will euthanase today or tomorrow morning at the latest. I can get him out but can only hold him for a very few days because I am so overcrowded.I maybe able to arrange transport if I can find a long term foster or adoptee or even another rescue centre who could take him.

This guy needs a foster home/rescue backup.

If anyone can help to foster/home this cat or know a rescue that may take him on please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - long term foster needed for blind cat - DONCASTER • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG that is so sad. I hope someone can help this cat. Could they get an appeal in the local paper?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it will be too late as the cat will be put to sleep later today or tomorrow morning at the latest


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Kelly joy  How would this poor boy manage in a home environment with things like finding the litter tray? Is it best to keep him permanently in one room then very gradually show him round the rest of the house? And do you know if he has been neutered yet? x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Your be very surprised but blind cats do very well in the home, once they work out where everything is as long as you don't go moving things around they are usually are fine.

Anyway I am happy to say feline care in East Harling has agreed to take this cat and Harworth Cat Rescue have gone to pick him up and hold him until we can sort transport to get him to his rescue placement yay!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh thank goodness he may have a chance. Do keep us updated if you can Kelly-Joy.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Will do just trying to sort transport to get him to Norfolk now, hopefully we can get that sorted soon so he can get to rescue and hopefully go on to find a new home


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

what a relief, he really pulled at my heart strings, going through the trauma of being in a car accident and on top of that nt being able to see what was going on  so glad he's safe now :thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got to sort transport to get him to his placement now please cross post for us

This is what we have left to cover can anyone help please?
Swineshead Bridge, Lincolnshire, UK to Harworth, Nottinghamshire, UK - Google Maps


----------

